

Ack 2.0 has been released - vl
http://petdance.com/2013/04/ack-2-0-has-been-released/

======
greenyoda
Previously posted (different URL, but same exact announcement by Andy Lester):

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5577986>

